# Vinnie - HCC



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I like everything about Vinnie's haircut except that personally I would take the jacket line back further. I would estimate if looking at the picture where his sheath is just in front of there would give a little more balance. The books say to find the last rib & then go back around an inch or so. Just really depends on the dog. I think you had a great method with the front legs & start lower & slowly work your way up until you find a nice balance. Love Vinnie's natural tail. Great job & I hope he stays nice & cool this summer.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks! You are right about the length of jacket - I can see that now that you say it! LOL. I can fill that in over a few weeks - his jacket is only about 3/4" long right now. I started it at the last rib. 

I took a few more pictures of him outside a little while ago - I'll post those - they are much better.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

what did your hubby say about his new 'do?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I am not married :lol: Brian, my bf, thinks that Vinnie should have a "manly" groom. I told him that it IS manly!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

okay. i didn't remember what the relationship status is, but i remember you posting that he didn't want feminine grooms. 

your poodle doesn't look girly at all. he has a very masculine look to him (and i don't mean his winkie) tee hee


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

No problem! It's hard to keep everyone straight and all that! LOL

Here are a couple more pictures that are better:


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

He's gorgeously manly! And OH, that _tail!_ 

Great pics; thanks for sharing!

--Q


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I like the length of the coat & find it very Manly with the tighter coat. I just think he would look a little more balanced if the line was moved further back towards his sheath,

If I can enclose a picture of my Crested in basically the same clip I will. Her faults as a Crested make her a better looking Poodle. She actually is square & shouldn't be, right now due to age (12 1/2) she has a bit of a roach, & the fact that she doesn't like to be posed makes her all hunchy, with her tail drooping makes a longer looking back end. But I think you might notice her line is a little further back & it doesn't make her look cut in half.

But I really do love what you have done & it is a perfect length for these warmer weather days.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the picture! I'm going to let that grow out a bit.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I like it! The outside ones really show him off nicely. Good job!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Ms Stella said:


> I like it! The outside ones really show him off nicely. Good job!


Thank you!!


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

Vinne ooooozes "coolness", he is one slick lookin Poodle


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

Very nice groom on Vinnie! I love the way his ears are growing out, they look so cute and fuzzy. One day I'll get bold and put Polo in a German. Vinnie looked so cute like that it won me over. How old is Vinnie?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks! I was growing them a bit to see how I like a LITTLE hair on them. They probably won't get much longer than this. I just want them to blend with his TK. He just turned two in February. You should do a German on Polo - he would look cute!!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

no rosettes? i think it needs rosettes. 

i agree on the jacket coming back a bit. Love his top knot. i want his coat on bella now.


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

Vinnie is my "manly poodle" role model for Sulley. I think to myself, if Vinnie can pull it off, my boy can too!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

neVar said:


> no rosettes? i think it needs rosettes.
> 
> i agree on the jacket coming back a bit. Love his top knot. i want his coat on bella now.


I thought about rosettes, but honestly, no one would ever see them. His tail lays across his back 95% of the time right where they would be. Plus, I wanted as much hair off of him as possible for summer - he is NOT a fan of the heat. Maybe if I keep him in the HCC, I might grow some in for winter. 

As for that TK... it grows like no other!! Holy cow - the hair on top of his head grows faster than any other hair on his body. There is probably 3-4 inches there right now. I hate cutting it cause I always think it looks crappy after I have cut a bunch off.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Gracie's Mum said:


> Vinnie is my "manly poodle" role model for Sulley. I think to myself, if Vinnie can pull it off, my boy can too!


Thanks!! Vinnie is VERY manly (at least he thinks so!).


----------

